# Undercolors of Benetton 'Knit & Dry' Swimwear



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 22, 2008)

"Knit &amp; Dry" may sound like an oxymoron, but in fact it's a whole new wave in swimwear made out of a very special quick-drying yarn. Knitted garments which absorb so much water and take ages to dry, are no longer a problem.






Knit &amp; Dry" swimwear is made using advanced techniques and state-of-the-art yarns, creating an original product enriched with the expertise and colour typical of Benetton Group.






"Knit &amp; Dry" is available in multicolor jacquard designs and in two bikini styles: with a triangular-cup or a bandeau top. Dresses and accessories complete the range.

The new swimwear for summer 2008 will be on sale in selected Undercolors of Benetton stores from May.

Source


----------



## daer0n (Apr 22, 2008)

very pretty, sadly i don't think id ever ever wear one of those


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not really sure why, but I really love those! lol!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 23, 2008)

They're kinda cute, but I wouldn't wear them.


----------

